# 37228, 76937-26, 75710-26-59 help plz



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 16, 2013)

Based on my understanding of 37228 and the CPT guidelines for these interventions, I have 2 questions:

1.  Would one ever code for ultrasound guidance 76937-26 and if so what is the rationale?

2.  When would it be appropriate to also code 75710-26?  

Thanks to all who respond...hope to hear from Jim and Danny!


----------



## dpeoples (Oct 17, 2013)

Lisa Bledsoe said:


> Based on my understanding of 37228 and the CPT guidelines for these interventions, I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1.  Would one ever code for ultrasound guidance 76937-26 and if so what is the rationale?
> 
> ...



1. Yes to 76937 as long as vessel patency, hard copy etc criteria are met.

2. Yes to 75710 , as long as it is truly diagnostic (unknown condition/disease or change in condition since previous test etc), and not guidance for intervention. You will likely need a modifier 59 to bill.

HTH


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Danny!  
In follow up to the 75710 question, I have a note with this information on it:  
Right lower extremity arteriogram and tibial angioplasty for poorly healing right fourth toe amputation.  The part that 75710 is in question for states "Diagnostic arteriography was performed in stages to the foot".  Would you consider that as adequate documentation/reasoning to code 75710-26-59?
Lisa


----------

